# [SOLVED] Silent Hunter 5 installation



## styer27

Hi guys, im having some problems with the SH5 installer. I have installed game, and Uplay, but the Uplay host will not recognize my interenet connection, and i always get the message "Uplay server not available, switch to offline mode or try again later"

Ive been web browsing for days trying to find solutions, but none of the solutions seem to work for me.

My system: 
Running windows 8 with a norton security installed.

Things ive tried:
-shutting down norton security
-re-installing uplay (about 10 times)
-opening specific ports 80 14000 etc
-starting in safe mode with networking
-flusing DNS
-deleting AND altering "hosts" file
-starting with admin rights and compatibility changes
-read through all forums and support threads on the subject

Any help would be appreciated, nothing worse than having a brand new game with new CD key but not being able to activate it, apparently all i need to do is go online ONCE to activate my key through Uplay then i can start it in offline mode till then, at the moment im really not sure what to do next, right now im just very frustrated and :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## koala

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

Apart from opening ports, have you tried completely disabling the firewall while installing?

There's a Uplay FAQ posted on the Ubi forums that says Uplay only works with "_games released from March 2010 onwards_." SH5 was released on 2-March-2010 so might not need Uplay in order to run.

This one looks promising: https://steamcommunity.com/app/48110/discussions/0/540736966246096220/


> The fix: Under settings in Uplay, click the network tab, then turn off "allow Uplay to use a proxy connection to access the internet".


----------



## styer27

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

Yes, ive tried all those apparent fixes. I still get the same message when turning off the proxy setting. Also, its not possible to play the game without the Uplay server, as the installation process automatically goes to it. Thank-you for trying, i appreciate it.

EDIT: and yes i also tried disabling norton completely, combined with safe networking just to be sure, still get the same message.


----------



## styer27

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

no solutions?


----------



## koala

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

I can only find the same possible solutions that you've already tried.


----------



## styer27

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

I solved the problem. During reinstallation of SH5 i tried using the register button before i installed the game, now it seems i can get into uplay fine.


----------



## koala

*Re: Silent Hunter 5 installation*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------

